# Vallisneria Runners



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

So a few months ago I went to PetSmart and surprising they had fairly good sized bunches of corkscrew vallisneria for only 1.99. I got bunches and since planting them a few of the stems have sent runners, and those runners have now sent more runners. So they've been spreading now and the runners are just about meeting the front and back sides of my 5.5 gallon shrimp tank. Should I snip the runners and replant or try and reposition them? What if I just let it grow? My problem is that it's spreading in my pheonix moss carpet and it's really hard to maneuver the runners. What are your suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I would leave them...if it happens in nature why stop them...Corkscrew Vals are a very nice plant...and fish love them!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You can cut the runners, it won't hurt the plantlets. Personally I would move plants if they are messing up my scape. I do it all the time.
You should take a pic! I'd love to see your tank!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

When I had this plant the runners did better than the original plantings. Have to laugh because where I wanted the val's to grow they wouldn't. Where I didn't want them to grow they went berserk! Some of the replanted runners did fine when replanted. maybe there is a knack to planting depth.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Only move them if you have too. If you like where they are growing, let them do their thing. If they are growing in your carpet, remove them for sure. Snipping the runner will not kill the young plant.


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Reckon said:


> You can cut the runners, it won't hurt the plantlets. Personally I would move plants if they are messing up my scape. I do it all the time.
> You should take a pic! I'd love to see your tank!


Thanks for all the replies, really appreciate it =). I guess I'll leave them for now until it grows everywhere. Here are some pictures if you want to see what it looks like. Sorry for the late reply.

View attachment 50161


View attachment 50177


Pictures are a bit small.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Attachments don't work!


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

They're .jpg should i convert them?


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Most people have pics in java.script or something


----------

